# T-Shirt Slogan Poll



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Please vote for the slogan you want to see for the APC T-Shirt. These were culled from the orginal T-Shirt thread as submitted by members. Voting is open for 7 days.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Get Ready for the Ultimate Submersed Adventure with APC!!!*


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Are we open to new ideas ?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If you got a good one, it can't hurt to suggest it


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just throwing one out there: 
*APC - Aquatic Plants R Us!*


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

There must be an inside joke to "All your plants are belong to us". Can someone please clue me in?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

How about:

Wet your Green Thumb or Wet Green Thumbs.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/index.shtml


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I had a hard time choosing just one of what's already on the poll. They're all great, and I'd be happy with any of them.


----------



## twax (Oct 9, 2004)

Actual description 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_your_base_are_belong_to_us


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks twax, i guess you had to be there. :?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Don't forget to vote for your favorite.


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Twax has entered the building !!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Last day to vote.


----------

